# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Дочка не хочет жить.

## Лия С.

Здравствуйте. Дочке скоро 18. Все время депрессии. часто говорит что жить не хочет.я ей говорила что нужна цель в жизни,она говорит что не видит смысла жить в этом мире,все здесь плохо.нашли вот с щитовидкой проблемы.пытаюсь объяснить что нужно всем желать счастья,она людей не любит и себя говорит что тоже.Книгу Луизы Хей с аффирмациями дала,читать не хочет и вытягивать себя из этого состояния,надеется на таблетки,но таблетки лечат уже последствия неправильных мыслей, а не причину возникновения болезни.Часто говорит что хочется убить или себя или других. антисуицидальные таблетки психолог прописал.с преданными общения не хочет,хотя лет в 10 Махамантру даже повторяла и в храм со мной пару раз ездила,книги Прабхупады открывала..читала,потом все это перестала делать.Видимо нужно молиться за нее...и все?так тяжело видеть как человек сам себя убивает..неужели это и моя вина что с ней это происходит?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Добрый вечер Лия, примите мои слова сочувствия. Ваша  ситуация достаточно сложная. Мне , для того, чтобы помочь , вначале  необходимо с Вами пообщаться. Мне нужно задать Вам целый ряд вопросов, чтобы понять общую картину происходящего. Письменно это сделать будет сложно. Поэтому предлагаю Вам общение ипо-Скайпу в Субботу - завтра в 16 ч. Мой скайп  --virochan61. Мой эл. адрес virochana@mail.ru

----------

